# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Prishtinë: Policia përleshet me besimtarët myslimanë, kërkojnë ndërtimin e xhamisë

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Protestë me namaz në Prishtinë

E premte 17 Qershor 2011 



Një pjesë e besimtarëve myslimanë ka bllokuar të premten rrugën afër Parlamentit dhe Kuvendit të Komunës së Prishtinës për të falur xhumanë.

Organizatorët e kësaj proteste, lëvizja Bashkimi dhe shumë organizata të tjera, thanë se ndjehen të indinjuar nga mosrealizimi i kërkesës së tyre për ndarjen e hapësirës për ndërtimin e një xhamie të re në Prishtinë.

Fuad Ramiqi nga kjo lëvizje tha se presin nga institucionet dhe nga Komuna e Prishtinës që të gjendet hapësira për ndërtimin e xhamisë.

Ndërkaq, zyrtarët për informim në KK të Prishtinës nuk deshën të prononcohen lidhur me këtë mënyrë proteste.

Organizatorët paralajmëruan se edhe javën tjetër do të bllokojnë rrugën për të falur xhumanë, përderisa të merret dikush me kërkesën e tyre. /koha/

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Fuad Ramiqi nga kjo lëvizje...


WTF!!!

Fuadi e knaqi me Palestinen, për të deshmuar sa i suksesshëm është ky njeri  :ngerdheshje: 

Ncncncnnc injorancë e skajshme, po a nuk është Fuad Ramiqi pjesë e LDK-së?! Po a nuk është Isa Mustafa (kryetari i Komunes) kryetar i LDK-së?! Kjo bëhët për poena politike.

----------


## Meriamun

I takon te ndertohet nje xhami e madhe ne mes Prishtines, ashtu sic i takon te ndertohet ne mes te Tiranes, duke pasur parasysh faktin qe ne jemi komb musliman. Ne nuk kemi kurrefare lidhje me popujt orthodokse sllave dhe vllehe te cileve u perket Edi Rama qe nuk jep nje leje ndertimi per xhamine e madhe te Tiranes.

----------


## Geri Tr

> I takon te ndertohet nje xhami e madhe ne mes Prishtines, ashtu sic i takon te ndertohet ne mes te Tiranes, duke pasur parasysh faktin qe ne jemi komb musliman. Ne nuk kemi kurrefare lidhje me popujt orthodokse sllave dhe vllehe te cileve u perket Edi Rama qe nuk jep nje leje ndertimi per xhamine e madhe te Tiranes.


Komb mysliman???Kush ti thote keto prralla??Hoxha??Ne nuk kemi lidhje as me turqit per ate pune,ne jemi rrace e vjeter evropiane dhe nuk rrjedhim as nga turqit,as vllehet,as nga romaket,as nga greket,esi mund te thush qe jemi komb mysliman kur vetem 20 % jane besimtare???

----------


## iliria e para

Asnje njeri nuk mund ta coje ujin ne mullinjet e Serbise si keta talebanet e Kosoves.
Sukses ne punen tuaj te mbrapshe antikombetare!

----------


## agimbeluli

pse ti iliria e kenaqe me patriotizmin tend te mbare, e ke ndricu e ke be nam .

----------


## AskTheAnimals

> I takon te ndertohet nje xhami e madhe ne mes Prishtines, ashtu sic i takon te ndertohet ne mes te Tiranes, duke pasur parasysh faktin qe ne jemi komb musliman. Ne nuk kemi kurrefare lidhje me popujt orthodokse sllave dhe vllehe te cileve u perket Edi Rama qe nuk jep nje leje ndertimi per xhamine e madhe te Tiranes.


prishtinen bejeni afganistan se nuk me rruhet fare, po me tironen skeni shans se neve ktu fshijm ****** me mjekkrrat tuja

----------


## murrizi+

Mexhid Zvejsi është nëna e të këqijave kombëtare Shqiptare.

----------


## Illyrian_King

> prishtinen bejeni afganistan se nuk me rruhet fare, po me tironen skeni shans se neve ktu fshijm ****** me mjekkrrat tuja


Kaq shumë "dashuri" paske për Prishtinen sa që uron të bëhët Afganistan?!

kot pyeta "AskTheAnimals"

----------


## Gordon Freeman

e keqja eshte se e kane xhamine por qellimisht kane braktisur ate qe te dalin ne rruge e te bejne "nam" ketu qendron thelbi ,e pashe ne tv ata ku po faleshin ne rruge xhamia ishte disa metra larg!

----------


## Geri Tr

> prishtinen bejeni afganistan se nuk me rruhet fare, po me tironen skeni shans se neve ktu fshijm ****** me mjekkrrat tuja


Tamom plako,Tirona eshte kryqendra e emancipimit te shqiptareve,se le njeri gjalle ne bote te behet talebane dhe turkofile

----------


## Illyrian_King

> e keqja eshte se e kane xhamine por qellimisht kane braktisur ate qe te dalin ne rruge e te bejne "nam" ketu qendron thelbi ,e pashe ne tv ata ku po faleshin ne rruge xhamia ishte disa metra larg!


Jo mor burrë xhamia nuk i zë dot gjith ata njerëz, e pashë edhe unë në TV nga i ashtuquajturi Trekëndeshi gjër tek stacioni kishte njerëz që faleshin. Normal duhet tu sigurohet hapësira mirëpo kjo nuk bëhët duke dal rrugëve, por me zgjidhje institucionale, ti dorëzohet projekti komunës ajo pastaj ta hedh në votim në asamblenë komunale dhe të ndahet hapësira për xhami. Gjithëmonë kam thënë dhe i kam qendruar besnik mendimit se protesta nuk zgjidh asgjë.

----------


## Illyrian_King

Ja si u bë kaos në trafik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feb8S...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Kandy*

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feb8S...ature=youtu.be


Like......

----------


## Meriamun

> Komb mysliman???Kush ti thote keto prralla??Hoxha??Ne nuk kemi lidhje as me turqit per ate pune,ne jemi rrace e vjeter evropiane dhe nuk rrjedhim as nga turqit,as vllehet,as nga romaket,as nga greket,esi mund te thush qe jemi komb mysliman kur vetem 20 % jane besimtare???


Feja nuk ka lidhje me rracat. Ti i ngaterron gjerat. Shqiperia eshte popull me perqindje te madhe muslimane. Islami eshte kulture dhe emancipim prandaj qe shqiptaret ta kene per nder te ndjekin fene e te pareve te tyre. Besimin ne Zotin nje, ne Ate qe krijoi qiejt dhe token.




> prishtinen bejeni afganistan se nuk me rruhet fare, po me tironen skeni shans se neve ktu fshijm ****** me mjekkrrat tuja


Dalengadale dhe Tirana po i kthehet identitetit te vet. Po u kthehet shqiptareve. Fundja Tiranen nuk e krijuan as te paret vllehe te Edi Rames dhe as te ndonje tjetri qe mund te kete pretendime.
Si popull i sinqerte dhe i drejtperdrejte shqiptaret perqafuan fene islame ne menyre te lirshme pa kurrefare dhune. Fundja kete e verteton fakti qe neve kudo rrethohemi me ortodokse. Po te ishte ashtu dhe ato do kishin qene kthyer ne muslimane. 
Ne Tr Inshalla xhamia e madhe do behet shume shpejt. Eshte e nevojshme. Une shkoj vazhdimisht tek tabaket tek rruga e kavajes dhe tek xhamia e qendres, dhe mund te them pa egzagjerim qe numri i cunave te rinj dhe vajzave te reja qe vine e perkulen para Zotit te madheruar eshte shtuar ne menyre marramendese. Per dite te premte xhamiat mbushin aq sa nuk ka vend te hedhesh nje kokerr molle.

----------


## Milkway

> prishtinen bejeni afganistan se nuk me rruhet fare, po me tironen skeni shans se neve ktu fshijm ****** me mjekkrrat tuja


I ask the animal : Qe te shkoj tja fus plumb vetes sepse ti i ben dem kesaj toke mor bir shkine . 



> Tamom plako,Tirona eshte kryqendra e emancipimit te shqiptareve,se le njeri gjalle ne bote te behet talebane dhe turkofile


E perkrah kete magjup ti ?? cnnc

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> prishtinen bejeni afganistan se nuk me rruhet fare, po me tironen skeni shans se neve ktu fshijm ****** me mjekkrrat tuja


Edhe une ne parim jam me ty . Ama duhet te dish qe edhe shqiptaret e kosoves vuajn nga islamolagnia e ketyre talibaneve . 

Pra keta mjekroshat qe po shikon ne kete video , jan vetem nje minorance qe kerkon te dominoje mazhorancen . 

Pra nuk mund te mohojme vellezerit tane per shkak te personave te minoriteti turk qe jetojne ne kosove . 

Keta mjekroshat turk , nuk mund te imponohen ne kosove qe supozohet kan ndikim me te madh , si do jen te afte ta bejne kete me Tiranen, ne nje kryeqitet te nje shteti qe nuk i perkasin ?!

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> e keqja eshte se e kane xhamine por qellimisht kane braktisur ate qe te dalin ne rruge e te bejne "nam" ketu qendron thelbi ,e pashe ne tv ata ku po faleshin ne rruge xhamia ishte disa metra larg!


Mblidhen nja 10,000 taliban te etnis turke nga gjithe kosova (aq edhe sa jan) , edhe coin ****** perpjete mu ne mes te rruges  te prishtines. 

Edhe pastaj thone , nuk na ze xhamia !! Sipas logjikes se ketyre , duhet me transformu fushen me te madhe te futbollit ne prishtine ne xhami . 

Po prap s ma merr mendja qe nuk do kenaqen , se pastaj sipas te njetes logjike do mblidhen nja 15,000 taliban ( numri maximal i tyre) nga keto grupe vehabiste edhe do thone nuk na ze 'stadiumi-xhamia' . 

Me e keqia eshte se kete e prezantojne si argument . Se nuk ja u mba ***** me thone drejt per drejt ate qe duan : Ndertimin e xhamise me te madhe ne bote , per shkak se u ndertua kisha katolike ne prishtine . 

Po e dine mire , qe po dolen kaq hapur , shqiptaret e kosoves kan me i perzu per ne bosnje edhe turqi ( andej nga e kan origjnen )

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Jo mor burrë xhamia nuk i zë dot gjith ata njerëz, e pashë edhe unë në TV nga i ashtuquajturi Trekëndeshi gjër tek stacioni kishte njerëz që faleshin. Normal duhet tu sigurohet hapësira mirëpo kjo nuk bëhët duke dal rrugëve, por me zgjidhje institucionale, ti dorëzohet projekti komunës ajo pastaj ta hedh në votim në asamblenë komunale dhe të ndahet hapësira për xhami. Gjithëmonë kam thënë dhe i kam qendruar besnik mendimit se protesta nuk zgjidh asgjë.


po qysh nuk i ze xhamia qe ndodhet ne prishtine eshte me e madhja ne kosove ,ky kryeqytet i bie ti kete me se paku 20 xhami ne gith rajonin tani ai eshte objekt nuk eshte e detyrueshme qe te gjithe ta kene afer shtepise mund te perdorin taxin per nevoja te tyre.

20 xhami ne secilen prejt tyre i nxe 2000 njerez dhe kaq ,mos u be naiv sepse sa ka xhami aq banor nuk ka!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Asnje njeri nuk mund ta coje ujin ne mullinjet e Serbise si keta talebanet e Kosoves.
> Sukses ne punen tuaj te mbrapshe antikombetare!


Paj shkolla ( shkenca, dija) s'po na shkon oj *Iliri* _që gjithmonë qofsh_ *e para*, ta provojmë me.....

respekt
për ty e për gjithë ata që e duan dhe çmojnë dijen.

----------

